# Sinus infection?



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I've had a cold for weeks now and I think it's developed into a sinus infection. 

I like using a Neti pot, but have been lazy about doing it routinely (probably why I have an infection). I started using it again last night and again this morning. 

I usually don't go for the antibiotics until I really need to. Haven't really had to take them in years. Maybe just a few times in the past decade!

Sinus infections make you sooooooo drowsy...sigh.....


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

If I get sinus problems, I take Sambucus, zinc, vitamin C and use XClear- a nasal spray with Xylitol.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Have you tried boiling fresh (sliced) ginger and drinking that? That's what we do here (and everyone else too). it helps clear congested mucus. 

Personally I like the taste of ginger so I use a lot but if you don't like it..you can make this boiled ginger water and then use that for your peppermint tea, so there's another taste diluting the ginger's.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

When I have a sinus infection I run to the doc. Every single time it goes to my ear and I get an earache like your wouldn't believe  it's SO much pain.
They have to drain my nose and my ear, last time I sneezed with the tube up my nose :angry: oh the pain.
I need a massive does of antibiotics , I can take the sinus infection , but with my ear I just cry for hours, it's horrible.
Hope you get some relief whatever you decide to do :grouphug:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I get sinus allergy headaches a lot. Infections usually require antibiotics. To help relieve them I do two things. One is to inhale lavender and peppermint oil off a tissue. The other is to make sure I have a good humidifier going in the room, it loosens everything up  Good luck it is misery making.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

The only thing that ever worked for me was advil cold and sinus. It alleviates the pain in my face, dries me up. It doesn't make me feel speedy or sleepy. Feel better, Pam.
xoxoxox


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (camfan @ Nov 14 2009, 04:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851150


> I've had a cold for weeks now and I think it's developed into a sinus infection.
> 
> I like using a Neti pot, but have been lazy about doing it routinely (probably why I have an infection). I started using it again last night and again this morning.
> 
> ...


Because you have had a cold for weeks, Pam, I think you should see your doctor. I've known too many people, who waited too long, including myself, who have ended up with bronchitis. And, then that can lead into pneumonia, which it did for me. 

In the future, if you feel a cold coming on ... maybe you can try Airborne? Drugstores, Target, and Walmart carry it. It's easy to take. Just put the tablet in a little water, let the tablet dissolve, and drink! It comes in different flavors ... orange, grapefruit, and lime. It was invented by an elementary school teacher because she kept on getting colds when her little students would come to school sick. So far, it's worked for me (knock on wood) and I know so many people who say it works for them. too. The key is though you start taking it as soon as you feel a cold coming on ... or, if you are around someone woi has a cold.

I hope you feel better soon, Pam. :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I agree with Marie. I didn't read that it was a couple of weeks you had this. See the doc and get rid of it .
Good Luck :biggrin:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I would also suggest that you go to the doctor. Some sinus infections will only go away with antibiotics. I had one that I let go for several weeks and I finally went to the doctor because the pain was too much. I went on a flight and the pressure was so intense...not fun. Anyway, because I waited so long, I was on antibiotics for much longer because the infection was harder to get rid of. I think I had to take 21 days of antibiotics but the pain subsided after just a day or so.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Nov 15 2009, 12:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851242


> QUOTE (camfan @ Nov 14 2009, 04:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851150





> I've had a cold for weeks now and I think it's developed into a sinus infection.
> 
> I like using a Neti pot, but have been lazy about doing it routinely (probably why I have an infection). I started using it again last night and again this morning.
> 
> ...


Because you have had a cold for weeks, Pam, I think you should see your doctor. I've known too many people, who waited too long, including myself, who have ended up with bronchitis. And, then that can lead into pneumonia, which it did for me. 

In the future, if you feel a cold coming on ... maybe you can try Airborne? Drugstores, Target, and Walmart carry it. It's easy to take. Just put the tablet in a little water, let the tablet dissolve, and drink! It comes in different flavors ... orange, grapefruit, and lime. It was invented by an elementary school teacher because she kept on getting colds when her little students would come to school sick. So far, it's worked for me (knock on wood) and I know so many people who say it works for them. too. The key is though you start taking it as soon as you feel a cold coming on ... or, if you are around someone woi has a cold.

I hope you feel better soon, Pam. :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks, everyone!

Me and the family were on an Airborne kick when it first came out. We went through quite a bit of it and, in retrospect, I'm not sure that it helped all that much. But I love the concept. And it can't hurt to take more vitamin C...I think I still have some laying around the house that I'll use up...

Well, Pete had some amoxicillen (sp?) laying around so I took a few yesterday and a few today. I feel a lot better already, although not totally better. I'm extremely paranoid about going to the doctor's office this time of year. I bet you anything with all the germs that are probably in that place that I will come home with something even WORSE!! I swear every time I take my kids in for preventative check-ups within a few to several days they come down with something. I hate that!!

I also think I work in a sick building at work. It's a giant dust bowl. I mean, you can't "see" how dirty it is on first glance, but they never wash anything, just light cleaning, etc. Years ago when I worked on the AFB I had chronic sinus infections for a while until at least at home I "dust mite proofed" everything. 

Thanks for all the tips--I definitely took notes!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I used to get sinus infections with every cold....now at the first sign of a cold or allergy attack I take a teaspoon of 30ppm Colloidal Silver in the morning and in the evening and I haven't had a sinus infection since doing this. I just take it for the duration of the symptoms. They make some that spray into your nose, but they irritate me so I just ingest it. Hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Nov 16 2009, 05:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851872


> I used to get sinus infections with every cold....now at the first sign of a cold or allergy attack I take a teaspoon of 30ppm Colloidal Silver in the morning and in the evening and I haven't had a sinus infection since doing this. I just take it for the duration of the symptoms. They make some that spray into your nose, but they irritate me so I just ingest it. Hope you are feeling better soon![/B]


Oooh, yeah, good idea! 

I always forget Colloidal silver as it's my "last resort" go to item in my med cabinet. I keep a couple of "last resort" products on hand for times when nothing else works. Lomatium is another one. 

When I get exposed to mold or formaldehyde, my sinuses sometimes get irritated. I also forgot to mention this product which I take for that.


----------

